# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Unterschiedliche Sexbedürfnisse von Männern und Frauen

## Tommy

Ich hatte nie richtig verstanden, warum Sexbedürfnisse von Männern und Frauen so unterschiedlich sind. All diese Geschichten von Mars und Venus... Und ich hatte auch nie verstanden, warum Männer mit dem Kopf und Frauen mit dem Herz denken.

Letzte Woche sind meine Frau und ich wie jeden Abend ins Bett gegangen. Nur fingen wir dann an, uns unter der Decke anzufassen, zu streicheln... Ich war schon unheimlich heiß und ich dachte, das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit, da die ganze Sache eindeutig sexuell orientiert war. Ich machte mich also auf und versuchte, die Biene (bzw. den Stachel) in Kontakt mit der Blume zu bringen. Aber genau in dem Moment sagte sie mir: "Hör mal, ich hab jetzt keine Lust, Liebe zu machen. Ich hab nur Lust, dass du mich fest in deine Arme nimmst, mmh ?". Ich antwortete verständnislos: "WAAAAS?" Jeder andere Mann hätte genau so reagiert. Schließlich hatte sie sich ja ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt, um mich scharf zu machen! Sie aber sagte mir dann die Zauberworte: "Du kannst einfach mit den emotionellen Bedürfnissen einer Frau nicht umgehen". Am Ende hab ich kapituliert und resigniert: Ich hatte in dieser Nacht keinen Sex, und so bin ich unbefriedigt eingeschlafen.

Am nächsten Tag gingen meine Frau und ich in ein Einkaufszentrum bummeln. Ich sah sie an, als sie 3 schöne, aber teure Kleider anprobierte.. Da sie sich nicht entscheiden konnte, sagte ich ihr, sie solle sich alle 3 einpacken lassen. Sie konnte ihren eigenen Ohren nicht trauen, und so von meinen verständnisvollen Worten motiviert sagte sie weiter, sie würde natürlich aufgrund der neuen Kleider ein Paar neue Schuhe brauchen, die leider 400, EURO kosteten. Dazu habe ich gesagt, ich fände es richtig. Wir sind also zur Schuhabteilung - gleich daneben. Danach, auf dem Weg zur Kasse, sind wir am Juwelier vorbeigelaufen. Auf meinen Zuspruch ging sie hinein und kam mit einer goldenen Armkette mit Diamanten heraus. Wenn Ihr sie gesehen hättet... Sie war total aus dem Häuschen! Sie glaubte wahrscheinlich, ich wäre plötzlich verrückt geworden, aber das war ihr eigentlich egal. Ich glaub, ich hab ihr ganzes philosophisches Schema kaputt gemacht, als ich wieder "Ja" sagte. Jetzt war sie fast sexuell erregt. Leute, ihr Gesicht war unglaublich, das hättet Ihr sehen müssen! In dem Moment sagte sie mir mit ihrem schönsten Lächeln: "Gehen wir zur Kasse?"

Es war so schwierig, nicht zu lachen, als ich ihr sagte: "Nein, Schatz, ich glaub, ich hab jetzt keine Lust, die ganzen Sachen zu kaufen". Ihr Gesicht wurde kreidebleich, wirklich, und noch mehr, als ich noch dazu
sagte: "Ich hab jetzt nur Lust, dass du mich fest in deine Arme nimmst". Und als sie langsam nicht mehr wusste, ob sie heulen oder schreien sollte, kam das i-Tüpfelchen, das Meisterstück, der Tropfen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen
bringt: "Du kannst mit den finanziellen Bedürfnissen eines Mannes einfach nicht umgehen".

Ich glaube, ich werde mit meiner Frau bis 2058 keinen Sex mehr haben... aber es war SO GEIL!!!

----------


## Samuianer

Glanzleistung und Volltreffer!

----------


## big_cloud

Quelle ?

----------


## odd

Der war gut Tommy.

Der erste Teil, ja da werden Erinnerungen wach.

Den zweiten Teil der Geschichte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Muss meine Maus immer ermuntern, doch mal wieder ein Kleidungsstueck zu kaufen.

----------


## Samuianer

> ....edit...Den zweiten Teil der Geschichte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Muss meine Maus immer ermuntern, doch mal wieder ein Kleidungsstueck zu kaufen.


  :cool:   auch aus diesem Grunde (u.A.) uebe ich mich z.Zt. eher in Zurueckhaltung was feste Beziehungen angeht!

----------


## odd

Wieso? Stört doch nicht wenn die Frau nicht so im Kaufrausch sich befindet.

----------

Dass kann unmöglich von unserem BMW Tommy sein. Seine Frau ( die ich mal kennenlernen durfte und weiss Buddha keinen depperten Eindruck hinterliess ) weiss doch auch, was jetzt noch bei den finanziellen Bedürfnissen bei ihm geht und was nicht. Die hätte wohl schon bei den Kleidern gesagt: "Scherz kommt raus - bist umzingelt."


 ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Wieso? Stört doch nicht wenn die Frau nicht so im Kaufrausch sich befindet.


hast nur negativ empfangen... meinte das eher zu deinem Kommentar unterstreichend!
weil mir "sowas" bisher noch nicht wieder untergekommen ist...und bis dahin halt ich mich halt an diese recht einfache Formel!

----------


## odd

> [...]weil mir "sowas" bisher noch nicht wieder untergekommen ist...und bis dahin halt ich mich halt an diese recht einfache Formel!


Kannte ich auch nicht zuvor. Immer schoen kaufen. Aber es gibt tatsaechlich Frauen, die zwar gerne einkaufen gehen, aber sich dennoch dezent beim Kaufen zurueckhalten.

----------


## walter

sex macht krank. man denkt man ist im siebten himmel ist ist so nah am a.......    ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> sex macht krank. man denkt man ist im siebten himmel ist ist so nah am a.......


  ::

----------

> sex macht krank...


Genau. Extrem hohe negative Nebenwirkungen. Wäre Sex ein Medikament, es käme nie durch die Zulassung.

----------


## Dieter

Falsch, nichts wirkt sich positiver auf die Gesundheit aus. Gaebe es diese Wirkung als Medikament, es waere unbezahlbar.

Enrico, mir ist nicht entgangen, dass hier ein paar Posts von mir geloescht wurden. Denke mal bitte darueber nach, ob Du mich hier so willst wie ich bin und sag mir dann Bescheid   ::  .

----------


## Enrico

Sorry Dieter, auch wenn der Tonklang bisschen daneben war, aber so isser nun mal der Dieter   ::  , wurde daraus wieder nen wildes gezoffe. Um Ruhe reinzubringen isses dann halt verschwunden...

----------


## Met Prik

> Dass kann unmöglich von unserem BMW Tommy sein.


Ist es auch nicht. Hier nur eine Quellenangabe von hunderten: http://www.erkelenzer.com/fun.htm

Aber klasse Story   :cool:

----------

